# Big Mo Herf !?



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey out there in the jungle! What's up?

Well i'l tell ya what I'm thinking. I noticed several BOTLs out there from the midwest. All within a few short hours of each other.

How would all you boys like to start a little preperations for a HERF here in Missouri? Or ANYWHERE close to here for that matter: Kentucky Lake; Lake of the Ozarks; Tunica, MS.

So far I've sure talked to some pretty cool dudes, and would love to see a bunch of us together on a weekend for a big Smokathon!!

LET ME KNOW!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i've been planning on a "land of Oz" herf here in KC, but haven't had the time to put it together yet. i'll let you all know when/if it happens.

as for this one, depends on where/when. i travel too much and if it's anywhere near those dates, my wife would have my "bells" in a sling. already catching hell about possibly going to cali in july... to which i say :fu


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

IHT said:


> i've been planning on a "land of Oz" herf here in KC, but haven't had the time to put it together yet. i'll let you all know when/if it happens.
> 
> as for this one, depends on where/when. i travel too much and if it's anywhere near those dates, my wife would have my "bells" in a sling. already catching hell about possibly going to cali in july... to which i say :fu


Man do I ever understand that one! I get over to KC about half dozen time a year now for work, but we always have plenty o' free time to kill. I'll let you know when I'm flying over next.

As for the Big MO; I wa also thinking TanTara might be good. Shoule be a middle ground for us and a few other from StL and Illinois, and some boys down in KY and OK. Anybody else you can think of to get in on this??


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I would, but since I work with IHT it pretty much depends on where I am......


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

IHT said:


> possibly going to cali in july... to which i say :fu


~  ~


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

MocoBird said:


> ~  ~


you're misunderstanding what i said. not aimed at you all, think of who i was talking to in my post...


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

IHT said:


> you're misunderstanding what i said. not aimed at you all, think of who i was talking to in my post...


after re-reading I understand. And please IHT, it's California...not Cali!! I hate that frick'n song!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Well both of you better be there.   :w


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

MocoBird said:


> after re-reading I understand. And please IHT, it's California...not Cali!! I hate that frick'n song!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Are you refering to the Dr.Dre and Tu Pac song???

I don't think I'm going to make it.....I'll be babysitting my parents cats. And I can't bitch about it becuase they babysit mine everytime I leave Kansas. However I am sad.........


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

coppertop said:


> Are you refering to the Dr.Dre and Tu Pac song???
> 
> I don't think I'm going to make it.....I'll be babysitting my parents cats. And I can't bitch about it becuase they babysit mine everytime I leave Kansas. However I am sad.........


*I CAN MAKE IT, I CAN MAKE IT*

Parents decided not to go away for as long, so now I can make it to SoCal........I can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

coppertop said:


> *I CAN MAKE IT, I CAN MAKE IT*


i guess we better book a hotel room, then?

do they come with bunk beds? if so, i get the top bunk.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

maybe we should call this the Big Mo So Cal Herf thread!?!?! sure wish i was fuc-ing going to california with ya bastages!!! 

anyway, i guess we'll sit here in Misery .. i mean missouri, and think about you all on the beac drinking and smokin! HA!

Hope you beaches have a good time! LOL


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

how often do you get up to STL? there's a ton of guys from the STL area who get together about every weekend at some places up there.

this topic i'm linking is about 22 pages long and has been going on since june of last year.... so, it's not like they don't have any interest.  
the link


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

I am up there about every other Friday for work, and about once a month on the weekends. However would have to make a special trip to meet some of you guys and smoke 'em up. Very nice link, btw. I'll have to check it out later.

Thanks, and I was really only bustin' your guys chops a bit! LOL.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

well, i won't be up there, i live on the other side of the state (on the KS side of the state line). i grew up in the STL area though, and the only person alive that still lives there just bought a house someplace else... the only reason i have to go back there now is to visit my relatives in the cemetaries.


----------

